# hdtv pc card issue



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Anyone have an HDTV tuner card on their PC?

HELP!!! I have a Norwood Micro Digital/Analog PCI TV Tuner Card. I installed it, used my rotor w/antenna, got several stations I didn't even think I would. It was great.

Then, tonight, for no reason at all, it suddenly STOPPED being able to "read" the ATSC signals. Analogs still worked fine, so I don't think it was an antenna issue. But ALL digital stations said "no signal" no matter where the antenna was pointed (and yes, I went outside to make sure it was still on my roof and rotating as it is supposed to w/the rotator), even the station 7 miles away. NOTHING, ZILCH.

I uninstalled and reinstalled the ATSC program that came with the card, still, nothing. Even removed the card in Device Manager and let the computer re-detect it and went that route too.

What happened??? HELP!

I did delete my username's temp folder in C/Documents and Settings/My Name/Local Settings/Temp but I've done that before w/no issues. I did that before it quit but it may be a conincidence. Everything else works just fine. 

This is my ONLY OTA HDTV option at the moment!!! (long story...)

HELP ME!

I've tested the antenna on my analog TV, I'm DX-ing analog stations out of Toledo 110 miles away right now so I know it's fine.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Sure sounds like a hardware problem. Maybe remove the card and reseat it, or check it in another computer.

OR if you have Windows, maybe it downloaded an update that is incompatible with the card's drivers. Check to manufacturer's site (if there's one listed in its documentation) to see if there are any new drivers available.

If you're using Windows XP, use System Restore to warp back to a time before you nuked your temp directory.

If nothing works, you might have to try swapping in a new TV tuner card.


----------

